# Trick Mice



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

Have you guys ever trained your mice? Anything from agility to simply coming when called for feeding time.

Disclaimer: All pictures posted here are not mine they belong to mouseagility(youtube)
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeFTkz ... bmqQk0Timg





























Mice learn at an alarming rate. They have had this ability in the wild ,and in our homes, to help them survive. They learn things like the best way to break into the cabinet for food and to avoid the spots the human puts the mouse traps the most. It seems mice are fond of learning and excel at agility and clicker training how about giving it a try?


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I have tried many many many times but all the mice didnt eat treats from me when they are out of the cage


----------



## Love'demMeeces (Mar 26, 2014)

:lol: LOL....that's looks so fun! I believe it when you say mice are fast learners. However, patience is not my best quality and so we'll never know.
:roll:


----------

